# Nissan is first car maker to apply glow-in-the-dark car paint



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾EV pioneer Nissan is first manufacturer to partner with similarly innovative inventor to create paint that uses UV energy absorbed during daylight to glow at night
◾Increasing numbers of LEAF owners expanding sustainability efforts by installing solar panels to their homes
◾Video showing glow-in-the-dark car launched at 












Nissan has become the first manufacturer to apply glow-in-the-dark car paint to showcase how its market-leading, all-electric LEAF is helping more and more people convert to solar energy at home.

The manufacturer worked with inventor, Hamish Scott, creator of STARPATH, which is a spray-applied coating that absorbs UV energy during the day so that it glows for between eight and 10 hours when the sun goes down.

While glowing car paint is already available, as are glow-in-the-dark car wraps, the bespoke, ultraviolet-energised paint created especially for Nissan is unique thanks to its secret formula made up of entirely organic materials. It contains a very rare natural earth product called Strontium Aluminate, which is solid, odourless and chemically and biologically inert.








Various third-party companies have applied non-organic glow-in-the-dark paint to vehicles before but Nissan is the first car maker to directly apply such technology. Nissan's unique paint, if made commercially available, would last for 25 years.

With running costs of just two pence* or less per mile to run, the UK's 7,500 plus Nissan LEAF owners have reported significant savings and are using the money they save on a wide variety of items; among the more popular of these are solar panels for the home, which decreases the household carbon footprint and means owners are also effectively charging their vehicle for free.

Research revealed recently by Nissan showed that 89% of LEAF owners charge their cars at home overnight. Although solar panels do not store energy or provide it outside of daylight, any leftover power generated during the day is fed back into the national grid and homeowners can get a Government payment for it, meaning that the overnight charge is already paid for.

LEAF owner Ian Finch is one of those who has combined the savings offered by running an all-electric vehicle with solar panels to power his home.

"Running the Nissan LEAF costs a sixth of the amount we'd pay to run a diesel or petrol car," he said. "Overall, we are probably using 25% less electricity thanks to our solar panels and it's a fantastic experience to be able to drive the LEAF using electricity that's been produced completely for free."

To hear more on LEAF charging using solar energy, see the full interview with Ian here: 




Nissan Motor GB Limited EV manager, Paul O'Neill, said: "The Nissan LEAF is a shining beacon of sustainability and the future of motoring. Not only is it saving our customers money in running costs but it we are now seeing how it is helping people become more environmentally sensitive by reducing their carbon footprint."

See more of Nissan's glow-in-the-dark car by viewing


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I carn't see the point of it to be honest.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I carn't see the point of it to be honest.


So you can crash into easier at night:lol:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I carn't see the point of it to be honest.


I know what you mean - but I love it! :lol:

I would love this paint on our Juke!:argie:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

> It contains a very rare natural earth product called Strontium Aluminate


....so lets use up VERY RARE natural earth element to show we're using resources sustainably??!?!!?!?! :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

What happens if they have an accident? Dealer only respray at the cost of £££££ ? Can't see Direct Line going for that...

DL call centre "Your car's paint has Strontium Aluwhatsit in it ? Let me get my manager..."


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Good idea especially for the idiots who drive in the dark without lights on


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I suppose they had to do something to draw your attention to it, as you can't hear the damn things creeping up on you..lol


----------



## CrookyMonster (Feb 16, 2014)

i nearly got run over today by one these couldnt hear the bugger coming


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

No likey.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> No likey.


and yet so much Lightey :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SBM said:


> and yet so much Lightey :lol: :lol: :lol:


Brilliant!! :lol: :lol:


----------

